# Soil and gravel layer thickness



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

have a question regarding the thickness of the soil and gravel layer. i know it is recommended that each layer is about 1-1.5 inches thick. my plan is to lay down 1 inch of soil, then top it with gravel (i plan to use eco-complete). the gravel will be about 1 inch at the foreground, however about 5 inches at the back so that I can create a small hill. i learned that it looks better that way, perspectively. my question is, will this be a problem for the soil layer at the back? Will the soil layer at the back become anaerobic because of the thick gravel layer above it? Thanks for helping.:help:


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't know that the soil layer will become anaerobic under 5 inches of Eco Complete, but I do know that the soil layer will be of little benefit that far below the surface. Unless the tank has a depth of 18 inches or more, I don't think it will prove to be possible to maintain that big a slope with Eco Complete. Otherwise, I think I would try to put the rear soil layer on top of a sub-layer of Eco Complete, to get it closer to the surface. And, it would work better with at least 1.5 inches of Eco on top of the soil layer, to help keep the soil from showing up on the surface.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Keep in mind that Trumpet snails like to mix and churn the layers...

Hoppy above has some great advice so not much more needs to be said from me


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

great, i got it! eco-complete sandwich, 1.5 inches. Excited now!


----------



## Svynx (Nov 8, 2010)

You can put a layer of clay (100% potters clay, 100% clay cat litter) in the back to help with the hill look. Then put down the soil.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Svynx said:


> You can put a layer of clay (100% potters clay, 100% clay cat litter) in the back to help with the hill look. Then put down the soil.


I believe you are talking about the red bag kitty litter?


----------



## Svynx (Nov 8, 2010)

Hilde said:


> I believe you are talking about the red bag kitty litter?


No idea. I haven't gone looking for it. That information came from a guy at Sweet Aquatics. He and I were talking about natural substrats on a budget. He suggested using 100% natural clay kitty litter.


----------

